# Sheffield - Ghost Capital of Britain



## belboid (Feb 23, 2016)

Why are Sheffield’s social housing tenants being attacked by angry ghosts?

We have the most ghost ridden social housing in Britain (apart from possibly Mid Devon) apparently. I blame the tories.  And the Lib-Dems


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

Clickbait-tastic tosh!


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Clickbait-tastic tosh!



What?  just cos there are a mere 47 reports over ten years?????  I call that proper scientific research, I do.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Clickbait-tastic tosh!



Indeed, and I  normally rate citymetric as one of my favourite blogs.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2016)

Has anyone done a regression analysis of ghost sightings against availability of unusually strong skunk?


----------



## Cid (Mar 1, 2016)

Thatcher wants hell for the tories, can't be having with northern w/c types down there.


----------

